# Dallas Nissan enthusiasts meet aug 2014



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

August DNE Meet. lots of fun.

Here is the info:

Have fun with fellow Nissan Enthusiast. Catch up with some old friends or make new ones. Your car does not needed to be modded. We have cars from bone stock to fully modded and everything in between. Tell your friends and other Nissan/Infinti owners to come. 

When: Sat Aug 9, 2014 
Time: 6:00 PM -until ??? It will be HOT, but so will the cars
Place: The Hang Out, 3310 Central Expy Plano, TX 75074, (972) 312-0113 Inexpensive menu and a bar

Also if on Instagram start tagging us on you car pics #dallasnissans and start following us too!!!


----------

